# how to mount CD-Rom or another volume in Single User Mode?



## kon21 (Mar 4, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how do you mount the CD-Rom or another volume when in Single User Mode?

To mount the root volume you go...
mount -uw /

How would I know how the machine is referencing the cdrom? Device name?


----------

